
Ask HN: How much should I charge at least for my SaaS? - karxxm
Hey,<p>I just finished a project which has big potential to be used in many branches of a company. How would you do the calculation for a pricing plan? (given server costs are negligible and programmers are not paid monthly)<p>Greetings!
======
rahimnathwani
This is a reasonable question, but you will get more and better help here if
you:

1) Tell us a bit about your product and what value it creates for your
potential customers.

2) Read what's already been written on SaaS pricing (e.g.
[https://www.cobloom.com/blog/saas-pricing-
models](https://www.cobloom.com/blog/saas-pricing-models)) and let us know
your thoughts on how particular models seem to fit your case.

3) Tell us what you're going to do, and why.

Re: #3, people love to tell you why what you're doing (or going to do) is
wrong:
[https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham%27s_Law](https://meta.wikimedia.org/wiki/Cunningham%27s_Law)

